

Freelancer.com Buys vWorker (aka RentACoder.com), For A Price In The Millions - dsr12
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/19/freelancer-com-buys-another-it-job-site-vworker-aka-rentacoder-com-for-a-price-in-the-millions/

======
joss82
Their annoucement email makes me think about a new kind of scam we need to be
suspicious of: fake acquisition annoucements. Even though it is not the case
here, obviously, let's take an example:

You receive an email saying "(Genuine) WebApp A acquired by (Scam) WebApp B,
please enter your new login/password to enter new shiny WebAppB!"

But maybe I'm paranoid?

